# Solved: exchange server error



## BetsyRose (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi all! Ive got problem with my Exchange Server. I have an error # JET_errInvalidDatabase -1028. Whats the problem it might be? And how it can be solved? It would be nice if there will be any answer, that could help me. Maybe I should install some tool to recover it?


----------

